# Ford 1520 HST issue



## Matt T (Dec 20, 2020)

I’m honestly not sure where the real issue is. I just got the tractor running after sitting for 4 years. Engine runs great. The hydraulics seem a bit sitcky when I raise the rear and mid PTO I assume that will work itself out with time. Just recently it stopped moving forward or reverse after I engaged the mid PTO. I just replaced the rod (#14 and #22) both parts were stripped out. Got the tractor to move but again after engaging the mid PTO it stopped. I have not been able to move it since. Both mid and rear PTO will engage raise and lower. I am at a complete loss.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Deleted due to inaccuracies.


----------



## Matt T (Dec 20, 2020)

The hydraulic fluid and filter have been changed. As for the auction screen I’m going to say no. I do have a service manual but didn’t see where the auction screen was. Where would it be and do I need to drain the system to access the screen? Thank you for your reply.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't think it has a clutch pack for the PTO either. Perhaps you could provide more details about the operation of both the rear and mid PTO in relation to the "tractor stops moving" part of the story. The PTO operates with tractor sitting still? Tractor won't move but PTO still turns? Tractor moves forward and reverse with PTO off? That sort of thing.


----------



## Matt T (Dec 20, 2020)

After I got the engine running I had the tractor moving for about a week forward and reverse with no problem. It wasn’t till I turned engaged the mid PTO did the tractor stop moving all together. The rear and mid PTO still engage and work just fine. The tractor just will not move with the PTO engaged or not. Hope that helps. Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't think the PTO itself has anything to do with the tractor not moving. I'd be more inclined to think the action of engaging the mid PTO may have somehow affected linkage to the range transmission and moved that into a neutral position. Are you quite sure that didn't happen? I've seen it more than once. The three range transmission has two neutrals and it's not uncommon to inadvertently bump one lever while concentrating on another.


----------



## Matt T (Dec 20, 2020)

After messing around with the tractor this morning I noticed when the clutch pedal is pushed all the way down it does not make contact with the switch that’s down there (#17). Could that be the issue?


----------



## Matt T (Dec 20, 2020)

Here’s an update. After not having the time to work on it I parked it in the shed. Finally got her back out and after doing some reading I decided to drain the hydraulic oil. When I got the tractor I did t know anything about hydraulics, well the guy that said he changed the hydraulic oil and filters never actually did. I drained and flushed the system and everything runs smooth. There was about a 1/2 gallon of water in the system. The plug in the back was missing so someone just stuck an old rag in it to keep the dirt out.


----------



## Jb4xx (1 mo ago)

Would it move in any gear? I just bought a 1520 and it only moves in low gear. High gear doesn't work.
Is your hydrostatic Trans working in every gear after you change the fluid?


----------

